# A True Outdoorsman



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

A True Outdoorsman


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I wanted to laugh but I don't get it. It's almost like something is missing.:grin:

Did ya fall asleep at the 'puter?:grin:


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I keep waiting for Fowlmouth to chime in here...


----------

